
Bash Commands and Tips for Beginners to Experts - alexellisuk
https://dev.to/awwsmm/101-bash-commands-and-tips-for-beginners-to-experts-30je
======
bradknowles
Ping is not a command for downloading files.

There are many things wrong with this document, based solely on a cursory
examination of the table of contents.

It’s clear that a lot of work has been done here, but it also needs a lot of
editing and correction by someone who actually knows what they’re doing.

